# (Not) so real football training log



## m_langlois01 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all,

For Christmas, my brother gave me this book "A Chance to Win: A complete guide to physical training for football" by Mike Gentry and Tony Caterisano. Since I'll be playing football with friends this next summer, I asked myself why not give it a try.

So here I am: I'm 20, 5'8 145lbs male ready to try the program! I have zip, zero, nada year of weight training, except that I used to lift weight 2-3 years ago just for fun.

I'll try to give more info as time goes on, but here is tomorrow's test day:

0-80 RPM (level 8: hardest level on my stationary bike) - Acceleration
0-? RPM (level 8) - Acceleration and maximum speed
Horizontal jump - Lower-body power
Waist-to-hip ratio - Body composition
1 RM bench press - Upper-body strength
1 RM Olympic-style squat - Lower-body strength
Two hand medicine ball throw - Upper-body power
20 yard shuttle run - Agility and quickness
Sit and reach wall test - Flexibility

As for nutrition, I'm always eating clean since I'm vegan. I'll try aiming for 6 small meals, but won't use any supplement. I'll see as time goes on.

Gotta sleep to perform tomorrow!


----------



## m_langlois01 (Jan 7, 2006)

January 7, 2005 (test day)

Whoa! I'm totally out of shape!! Feels like I'll have to work on everything... Anyways, here are my results:

0-80 RPM (8): 2.28s, 2.56s, 3.28s
0-96 RPM (8): 12.96s
Horizontal jump: 80 inches, 82 inches, 80 inches (wow... three years ago, I manage to do 99 inches  )
Waist-to-hip ratio: 32 inches:37 1/4 inches -- 0.86
1 RM bench press: 14x85lbs = must be around 120-125lbs
1 RM Olympic-style squat: 7x135lbs = 162lbs
Two hand medicine ball throw: 102 inches, 115 inches, 113 inches with a 5kg ball
20 yard shuttle run: 4.94s, 5.32s, 5.09s
Sit & reach wall test: fingers can't touch my feet (damn, a while ago, my knuckles were touching the wall!)

Conclusion: I definitely need to train again... I'll post pictures anytime soon


----------

